# Musicians wanted



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I thought I would start a classified thread for us. I just found out Bandmix.ca is $59 to join for the year. Kijiji adds are a mess etc.

If you are looking for someone to fill s certain requirement or you want to offer your talents then this is for you.

Location
Instrument played
Experience

I need a bass player. Preferably of intermediate status or not 

Our bass player has too much going on to dedicate time to playing in a band.

We rehearse at the Rehersal factory Front and sherbourne. We are just coming back from a summer hiatus. We’re ready to rock. We play classic rock.

Don’t know if this has been done before. I looked and searched and found nothing!


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Maybe in https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?forums/the-band-lounge-members-wanted-performance-vids.17/ 
?
But I dunno, I don't hang out here enough!
Kijiji & CL have worked great for me re new musicians.
But I've learned to pre-qualify mercilessly.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Bandmix is my go to when I am looking for someone. Some turns out good while others just didn't work out.
I know you're not on Facebook, but there is usually a group or two for musicians looking for other musicians. That's another place I look at if I am looking for a member of the band.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

@Lola 

I'm available. But like most bassist (and drummers) I know, I don't have a car or drive. So I'll need a ride, gratis of course, to every gig and practice. Oh yea, bring a big vehicle because I absolutely have to bring two Ampeg 812 'fridges' and a couple heads. I'll be _mostly_ ready when you show up. I'll just need to cook and eat something, have a shower, learn the half dozen songs you've sent me ------ and then we're off. $100/night for practice and $250/night for gigs OK?

Patiently waiting your reply.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> @Lola
> 
> I'm available. But like most bassist (and drummers) I know, I don't have a car or drive. So I'll need a ride, gratis of course, to every gig and practice. Oh yea, bring a big vehicle because I absolutely have to bring two Ampeg 812 'fridges' and a couple heads. I'll be _mostly_ ready when you show up. I'll just need to cook and eat something, have a shower, learn the half dozen songs you've sent me ------ and then we're off. $100/night for practice and $250/night for gigs OK?
> 
> Patiently waiting your reply.



My reply: LMAO 

Good one High Deaf


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Okay things are looking up in less then 12 hrs. 

The other guitar player has a buddy who plays bass and he’s interested. Just have to fine tune things to make this work.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

High/Deaf said:


> Patiently waiting your reply.


You're the guy from Nashville?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm a hillybilly singer; I only play songs that I like and many of them are about cracked windshields, broken motors and busted lives. The Ford Government has been messing with the Work Release Program lately so I can't leave the GTA but if you know how to disable an ankle bracelet then that opens up new opportunities. Be advised though that if I don't like your songs I won't play them just sit those ones out but I still wanna be paid for my time having to listen to stuff I don't like. If you have a steel player then I might consider discounting my hourly rate assuming that the steel player can play my songs.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wardo said:


> ...but if you know how to disable an ankle bracelet then that opens up new opportunities.


I can do it...but it is gonna cost ya'


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> how to disable an ankle bracelet then that opens up new opportunities. .


That ankle bracelet RCMP, OPP or local yokels. If it's one from Quebec the price is double and you best be fire proof. Cash only. After it's done no guarantee that your truck will start and you're dog will come back.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Honestly I don't know how people keep trying to form bands after 30. Gluttons for punishment or stamina I'm not sure.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Guncho said:


> Honestly I don't know how people keep trying to form bands after 30. Gluttons for punishment or stamina I'm not sure.


Yep. I just track everything myself or sequence it these days.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Guncho said:


> Honestly I don't know how people keep trying to form bands after 30. Gluttons for punishment or stamina I'm not sure.


It’s called passion!! Surely you know the meaning of the word and if not, 

Passion is when you put more energy into something than is required to do it. It is more than just enthusiasm or excitement, passion is ambition that is materialized into action to put as much heart, mind body and soul into something as is possible.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Merlin said:


> Yep. I just track everything myself or sequence it these days.


Exactly. I sing, write, play guitar, bass, drums and basic keyboards. I don't need anyone to make music.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Lola said:


> It’s called passion!! Surely you know the meaning of the word and if not,
> 
> Passion is when you put more energy into something than is required to do it. It is more than just enthusiasm or excitement, passion is ambition that is materialized into action to put as much heart, mind body and soul into something as is possible.


I'm not dissing you or trying to start an argument. Power to you. I played in bands for seven years in my 20's and played 40+ gigs. I got it out of my system. The playing music with a tight band part is awesome. The finding people to do it with was a nightmare. It just got to the point for me where it wasn't worth it. I could go downstairs right now and record a full song by myself.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Sometimes I think the real fun is putting the songs together, working on the harmonies, the whole process of arranging the sets, et cetera.

Then you play a gig and realize that once you factor in rehearsal time, travel, set up, tear down et cetera, you’re working for less than the serving and kitchen staff.

You had best be doing it for the fun, because ROI is pretty slim.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> because ROI is pretty slim


Or non existent. lol


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Or non existent. lol


Yup, but you have to do things because you love them, I guess.

It’s a bit sad how low a value many people place on musicians.

A friend of mine often said, get a quote for five certified plumbers to do a job that you estimate will take four hours.

Our band will gladly work for half of that.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I was lucky to play with the same group of people for 30 years. Egos got in way several times over the years but that is life.

Hard to find new decent bands. Lack of time for certain members or the wives get pissed... lol

Not easy ... I learned to I stay away from musicians that have to much of an age difference. No players over 65 or they want to play to much country songs about broken windshield and no players under 30 since they want to play Justin beiber shit ! 

50 bracket is the right one for me... classic rock bracket.

Never had any problems finding places to play since I play bass... HNG^%$

All of this to say Kijiji has been very reliable for me to find new bands.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Milkman said:


> It’s a bit sad how low a value many people place on musicians.


Especially musicians. 

I know a lot of musicians that would rather bitch about not getting paid than ask to get paid.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Guncho said:


> I'm not dissing you or trying to start an argument. Power to you. I played in bands for seven years in my 20's and played 40+ gigs. I got it out of my system. The playing music with a tight band part is awesome. The finding people to do it with was a nightmare. It just got to the point for me where it wasn't worth it. I could go downstairs right now and record a full song by myself.


Okay now I get where your coming from.

It is a real pain in the ass to keep ppl together, organize things and talk to propspective bar owners about gigs etc. People leave, you have to find suitable replacements but I wouldn’t change a thing.

There are a few ppl that I have dealt with that had huge egos. One particular female singer comes to mind. I had to tell her to leave because she was upsetting the other band members so much. It was all about her and her needs and wants. Can you say, drama queen? She was the quintessential drama queen.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

bw66 said:


> Especially musicians.
> 
> I know a lot of musicians that would rather bitch about not getting paid than ask to get paid.


Maybe, but plumbers don't generally need to beg to be paid a decent wage.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Maybe, but plumbers don't generally need to beg to be paid a decent wage.


You almost have to take out a bank loan to pay them. Them and electricians. We had to have our cottage rewired, shit installed etc. The bill was crazy. This plumber broke everything down for us though and just didn’t hand us the bill and then bye.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

You can't compare plumbers to musicians. lol
When has anyone been in a 'need' to hire a band?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Maybe, but plumbers don't generally need to beg to be paid a decent wage.


True enough. But there was a time when it was expected that musicians would get paid, but too many musicians decided that playing for "exposure", "fame", "whatever" was acceptable. I blame musicians as much as I blame the venues/events. I know that there are people who ask plumbers for a discount, but the smart ones say, "No."


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Difference between plumbers and musicians, plumbers are a necessity, musicians are not. If I can't fix a plumbing issue, I'll call a plumber. On the other hand, if I can't play music, nor sing, I don't need a musician. If I want to listen to music, I don't need musicians, I can listen using my phone, etc... I don't think it's a fair comparison.

Another thing is, bars/venues don't make as much money anymore. Not a lot of people go to bars anymore so where are they going to get the money to pay for the musicians?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Chito said:


> Difference between plumbers and musicians, plumbers are a necessity, musicians are not. If I can't fix a plumbing issue, I'll call a plumber. On the other hand, if I can't play music, nor sing, I don't need a musician. If I want to listen to music, I don't need musicians, I can listen using my phone, etc... I don't think it's a fair comparison.
> 
> Another thing is, bars/venues don't make as much money anymore. Not a lot of people go to bars anymore so where are they going to get the money to pay for the musicians?


Ok, why don’t bars / venues makes as much money anymore?

Because the public aren’t willing to pay a cover + upcharge for booze.

It comes back to the consumer.

And the question of whether music is a necessity.....
My grand parents seemed to do fine without plumbers but always needed music.

Strange eh?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Guncho said:


> Honestly I don't know how people keep trying to form bands after 30. Gluttons for punishment or stamina I'm not sure.


I am 43 and play in the same punk band I have for 21 years at this point. And I play bass in a Stoner Rock band. I will do it until I absolutely can't anymore hah. There's definitely been repercussions for it though. Every single injury I had had in my life kills me after playing a gig.

But, I didn't start playing music to be the best player ever. I love writing, and playing energetic music in front of people and seeing the reaction. Our gigs are still as fun as hell. I do love to record too, but I will play live as long as I am able. Some of this definitely relates to the style of music I play too. It's the type of music that playing it in front of people definitely helps decide what is best to record.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Guncho said:


> Honestly I don't know how people keep trying to form bands after 30. Gluttons for punishment or stamina I'm not sure.


For the last decade + 

When I'm in a band, I wonder why and often don't want to be in it.
When I'm not in a band, I want to be. Although I haven't yet forgot about the previous one. 
Rinse, repeat.

LOL Not logical, but it keeps happening.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Sometimes I think the real fun is putting the songs together, working on the harmonies, the whole process of arranging the sets, et cetera.
> 
> Then you play a gig and realize that once you factor in rehearsal time, travel, set up, tear down et cetera, you’re working for less than the serving and kitchen staff.
> 
> You had best be doing it for the fun, because ROI is pretty slim.


That's where I've got to. 

I love learning songs. I love playing with other musicians, especially those that are into what I'm into. I love pulling things together, where you start to sound good and really dig what's going on. I love playing for other people, especially enthusiastic people who are into what we are. I love it when we play well as a band for those people, and sometimes get compliments and accolades. Those are the things on the +ve side of the ledger.

The -ve side is the business aspect. Playing to a schedule. Setting up and tearing down without bothering any patrons. Being told what to play. And how loud to play. Shilling beer for less than minimum wages. 

Money is the root of all evil. With my current project, we've decided not to pursue pub or casino gigs, we'd rather play for fun and for free at parties and jams (so we're not stealing pay gigs from anyone). "Not happy with our set list, we will happily refund all your money. Now shut up and dance!"


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> My grand parents seemed to do fine without plumbers


So did mine. Only had a well and an outhouse to deal with.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

There are two things I love doing. Playing with other people and playing/performing in front of people. And over the years I figured if I want to do these 2 things I will have to form my OWN band and do all the work that's needed to keep it going. If I am not happy with someone in the band I usually replace them LOL That's how I've been doing it for 15 years now. I'm on my 4th band now, with always new members. I've done classic rock, original jazz and r&b, original blues and r&b and the last couple of years another blues and r&b although this one we only play covers. I'm not ready to give it up yet. Along the way I've played with very good musicians and not so good musicians. It has been a fun ride for me.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Chito said:


> There are two things I love doing. Playing with other people and playing/performing in front of people. And over the years I figured if I want to do these 2 things I will have to form my OWN band and do all the work that's needed to keep it going. If I am not happy with someone in the band I usually replace them LOL That's how I've been doing it for 15 years now. I'm on my 4th band now, with always new members. I've done classic rock, original jazz and r&b, original blues and r&b and the last couple of years another blues and r&b although this one we only play covers. I'm not ready to give it up yet. Along the way I've played with very good musicians and not so good musicians. It has been a fun ride for me.


Ya the best lesson I learned was no to keep people in a band who are bringing down the band. It took me way too long to learn that unfortunately. It resulted in missing a chance to tour when I was younger. I didn't want to tour to make it big or anything, I just really like travelling around and playing. So after a break and starting to play again in my 30's, I didn't make the mistake of keeping negative people around anymore. I play music because it's fun.

It relates a lot to people who have issues with the negativity of Social Media for me. I don't see any negativity on my Social Media because I don't follow anyone who is negative.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Frenchy99 said:


> I was lucky to play with the same group of people for 30 years. Egos got in way several times over the years but that is life.
> 
> Hard to find new decent bands. Lack of time for certain members or the wives get pissed... lol
> 
> ...


Most of the guys I know over 65 want to play rock and roll and metal.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> So did mine. Only had a well and an outhouse to deal with.


Same here. Plus things were built to last back then.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> Most of the guys I know over 65 want to play rock and roll and metal.


I might be 65 and waiting to play metal. At 43, playing in a thrash metal band is still a main desire of mine hah.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

torndownunit said:


> I might be 65 and waiting to play metal. At 43, playing in a thrash metal band is still a main desire of mine hah.


Well, as elvis sang.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

The accolades are such a plus. Just before I left Riff Wrath Saturday night some guys came up to me and shook my hand and said how amazing I was. I didn’t think I was that amazing but I went in with a very confidant attitude. Those little compliments made me feel so good though and I gobbled them up like candy. I thanked them both. One stranger even hugged me! So nice! 

I have a new nickname to, Rocker chick. I am so good with that.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Where can I see your band play Lola?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Distortion said:


> Where can I see your band play Lola?


We sort have to regroup because I just learned the other day that the bass player is leaving after 4 yrs. I will be sure to keep you in the loop though.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Ok, why don’t bars / venues makes as much money anymore?


The biggest change was the day you couldn’t smoke in a bar. That drove away most of the people, lots of bars closed.

You need new non-smoking drunks and to cultivate the music scene again, somehow.

What are you going to do between drinks in a bar when the band sucks? There are only three pool tables and one pinball machine, you can’t eat forever, you don’t really want food at all.

Maybe venues with $15 coffees could work.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Hammerhands said:


> The biggest change was the day you couldn’t smoke in a bar. That drove away most of the people, lots of bars closed.
> 
> You need new non-smoking drunks and to cultivate the music scene again, somehow.


dang! a shot , right between the eyes .... now what do we do to fix it ?
drinking is out 
MJ is also out ( no smoking ) unless you make an outdoor corral (not Patio) for members only club during intermission. (like music fest in Ottawa)

tickets for members only exclusive club that include a ride to and from the venue and entrance fees. ( drunks welcome )
for those nights the band is playing.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Hammerhands said:


> The biggest change was the day you couldn’t smoke in a bar. That drove away most of the people, lots of bars closed.
> 
> You need new non-smoking drunks and to cultivate the music scene again, somehow.
> 
> ...


Watch the peelers. I remember when they first had to put smoking areas in bars and then stopped smoking in bars in BC. Didn't stop the amount of people coming in and as far as I know not a lot of Bars/beer parlours closed. People adapted. Night clubs maybe were affected but then they usually only last about 3 years anyway. The people who drank in the bars affected things alot. People my age will go to a bar and listen to the band if they play music from the 50s, 60s and 70s but if a band like my nephews shows up either the customers leave and go somewhere else or the band learns new sets right away. Guys in their 20s who want a few drinks and pick up some little cutie don't want to listen to Buddy Holly and Dire Straits. Plus it seems now a days the younger people don't seem to go out until 11 PM or so. We used to be well into the evening by then. What do you do between drinks if the band sucks? After about the third or fourth drink who cares about the band anyway or shooting pool for that matter.....bring on the dancing girls. Pinball? I haven't seen a pinball machine in a beer parlour or bar since the 70s.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

What's a beer parlour?

Person under 50


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

People also seem to be forgetting that there's a whole other kind of band out their. The kind that writes their own songs. People young and old will go to see that at anytime if it's good and they like it. Some even make good money.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Guncho said:


> What's a beer parlour?
> 
> Person under 50


It's a place where you go to drink beer. You can get other drinks tho usually not very fancy ones.....beer is their main beverage. If you want a fancy drink you go to a lounge.....which is through that side door there. Here's another definition. " A bar, selling beer, that has tables where customers may congregate socially." A lot of the time they're attached to a hotel. Might not be a lot in your area now but there used to be. I suppose to some people they're bars or pubs or Neighbourhood Bars. Sometimes they have a kitchen and the food is sometimes good. 
And there's the rub, people will go see a band anytime "if it's good and they like it". And unless things have changed a lot on a Friday night (or Saturday night) a lot of people go to a bar or beer parlour to drink, have a good time and hook up. Nightclubs are sometimes different. To go out and listen to a band, either new or old you usually go to a show.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Who has disposable income in today's overtaxed society?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

My friends and I refer to drinking establishments as either bars, pubs or clubs.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It's not about income and in my opinion, although the smoking ban may have put a nail in the coffin, the real reason is a fundamental change in society and in what people want from life.

It may be the internet that killed what us old timers came to think of as the live music scene.

And, Our needs and wants change as we age also. Maybe the scene is still great, we just don't want to be there....

Deep thoughts, by Jack Handy


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Not going to start another thread for this question. It’s related because it is about music. 

I want to play more in the public eye. I was thinking of getting my busking license for downtown TO for next year. I have a little Vox which is 5 to 15 watts and is just loud enough to do the job. It can be ran off of batteries. I would love to go when I have some spare time(what’s that you say?) opinions pls. The license for the whole year equates to about $5o. Plus I could play as long as I want to within reason.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Guncho said:


> My friends and I refer to drinking establishments as either bars, pubs or clubs.


Clubs, no. Bars and pubs, sort of. Bars were set up more for serving hard alky with beer secondary and in bottles. Pubs, the Canadian type, were usually beer parlours with a better kitchen. They were the ones that most likely had a sound stage. Beer parlours had a stage for strippers where bands occasionally played. Usually on a Sunday.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lola said:


> The accolades are such a plus. Just before I left Riff Wrath Saturday night some guys came up to me and shook my hand and said how amazing I was. I didn’t think I was that amazing but I went in with a very confidant attitude. Those little compliments made me feel so good though and I gobbled them up like candy. I thanked them both. One stranger even hugged me! So nice!
> 
> *I have a new nickname to, Rocker chick.* I am so good with that.













You should have kicked him in the groonies for that comment. Plus, kicking someone in the groonies is very rock 'n roll!

Good on ya for seeing another interpretation of his comment. Silver linings and all that. I remember I once call a friend a party girl. She did not like that. I meant it in a good way. Really.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Lola said:


> Not going to start another thread for this question. It’s related because it is about music.
> 
> I want to play more in the public eye. I was thinking of getting my busking license for downtown TO for next year. I have a little Vox which is 5 to 15 watts and is just loud enough to do the job. It can be ran off of batteries. I would love to go when I have some spare time(what’s that you say?) opinions pls. The license for the whole year equates to about $5o. Plus I could play as long as I want to within reason.


Have you ever tried going to the open mics? You bring your guitar, usually acoustic, and then play/sing a couple of songs. I'm not sure about Toronto but here in Ottawa, open mic's are all over the place. There is almost always a bar/club offering it everyday of the week. Maybe look into that first before going busking.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

High/Deaf said:


> You should have kicked him in the groonies for that comment.


I'm sure that this was the intent and how she took it.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Chito said:


> Have you ever tried going to the open mics? You bring your guitar, usually acoustic, and then play/sing a couple of songs. I'm not sure about Toronto but here in Ottawa, open mic's are all over the place. There is almost always a bar/club offering it everyday of the week. Maybe look into that first before going busking.


I think this is more nefarious marketing from pubs all over. Anything to take my money.

In the 80s, I went and saw lots of good, A-circuit bands. Money out. I played for a few years, spent more in the bar than I made a lot of nights. Money out. Now there's not many pubs left with A-circuit bands so they open up open jams. My buds and I go, play for free (and to support other players) and spend more. Money out. 

Like McDonalds, these guys seem to have never-ending ploys to wrench my hard-earned money from my pockets. Barstards!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


> I'm sure that this was the intent and how she took it.


I took it as one of best compliments ever. These women are Vixen and they are *rocker chicks! 








*


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

High/Deaf said:


> I think this is more nefarious marketing from pubs all over. Anything to take my money.
> 
> In the 80s, I went and saw lots of good, A-circuit bands. Money out. I played for a few years, spent more in the bar than I made a lot of nights. Money out. Now there's not many pubs left with A-circuit bands so they open up open jams. My buds and I go, play for free (and to support other players) and spend more. Money out.
> 
> Like McDonalds, these guys seem to have never-ending ploys to wrench my hard-earned money from my pockets. Barstards!


The only money I would expend would be on transportation. I don’t eat bar food or drink. $0 out.

There is an open mic down in the beaches, 10 minutes down the road but it’s basically all acoustic. Not for me! There’s a few other bars in the area having an open mic but I know me. I would play a song or two but that wouldn’t be enough for me. That’s why I thought of busking. I could play from morning until evening if I so desired.

Also, you never know what kind of connections I could make with others of a like mind.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lola said:


> Not going to start another thread for this question. It’s related because it is about music.
> 
> I want to play more in the public eye. I was thinking of getting my busking license for downtown TO for next year. I have a little Vox which is 5 to 15 watts and is just loud enough to do the job. It can be ran off of batteries. I would love to go when I have some spare time(what’s that you say?) opinions pls. The license for the whole year equates to about $5o. Plus I could play as long as I want to within reason.


I have a friend who is a "licensed" subway busker in Toronto. The permits are reasonably cheap, as you point out, but there is an audition and I understand that it is quite competitive. They look for some level of uniqueness (i.e. they don't want 50 musicians doing CCR covers all day long). I think that there is also an expectation that you will show up regularly and there is some sort of process for assigning locations - especially the good ones. You really only need 3 good songs, and if they bring back fond memories for your audience, you can do quite well. A good visual presentation really helps to bring in the money as well. My friend has made a set of dancing puppets operated through a high-hat stand that he changes fairly frequently to catch people's eyes. It's not an easy gig, but done right, you can make a living.

As mentioned, if all you want is an audience, open mics and jams are probably a better bet.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lola said:


> Also, you never know what kind of connections I could make with others of a like mind.


You will definitely make more connections at open mics and jams.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

hey .. if ya wanna busk , get the permit then busk ...
(BTW ... keep lotsa batteries for the VOX , they eat'em like elephants and peanuts ) 

gotta keep them brain cells active in retirement!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am going to try the open mic scene first and if that is not to my liking then I will give busking a go.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Have you guys heard the busker at front and York? He looks like an old guy who would work at a deli, he plays classic rock on electric often with a smoke hanging out of his mouth and JUST WAILS. And looks like it's quite effortless.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

There's a few around here at some of the c train stations. One old guy has been doing it for years, here and Vancouver. Another guy plays acroos the floor from the JWs. His sign says he plays for beet and smokes.....seems to do ok and he plays loud.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Chito said:


> ... I'm not sure about Toronto but here in Ottawa, open mic's are all over the place.


It’s the same in Toronto- open mics all over the place and it’s easy to connect with people for jams. I have about 5 different ones that I can go to so there’s always something. Could jam with different people this Saturday and Sunday if I feel like getting off my ass. Might do the one on Sunday it’s a construction company so we’re in the shop jammin with Mac trucks in the background .. lol


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Lola said:


> I am going to try the open mic scene first and if that is not to my liking then I will give busking a go.


You could talk to an establishment about doing your own "open mic". I know a guy from Cobourg that does that. Then you'd be in charge and could play all you want while helping other musicians.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Guncho said:


> Have you guys heard the busker at front and York? He looks like an old guy who would work at a deli, he plays classic rock on electric often with a smoke hanging out of his mouth and JUST WAILS. And looks like it's quite effortless.


Yup I have seen that guy many times on my way to rehearsal. He’s really good. There’s another guy just in front of the Union station. He has super long hair and is pretty tall. He’s I guess in his 30’s and he is an excellent player! I have stopped numerous times and chatted with him. A really nice gentlemen.


----------

